# 12 weeks pregnant today !!!! Yikes !!!



## Cleo (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all,
Well I guess the subject title says it all !!!! I have been dying to announce our news on the forum but wanted to wait until I reach the 12 week milestone ....

We are absolutely thrilled - we found out on 3 Aug when I was 4w+1d so it feels like such a huge relief being able to share it with friends.  We had our scan today - everything looks good so that was great to hear.  Baby was being a bit naughty though as s/he wouldn't stop moving and was jiggling around the whole time.  Thankfully the doctors were very patient ! 

Due date is 11 April but obs has already said that i'll be induced at 38 weeks - one of the "perks" of being a pregnant type 1 ?!? 

Diabetes wise things have been ok.  Obviously having a wonky pancreas means that I won't have normal BGs like a non D all the time but the doctors and nurses are happy with my control.  My daily averages range from 5.0 to 6.7.  I have learnt that I mustn't make hasty / emotional decisions and over correct as sometimes that back fires ..... Much better to remain cool calm and collected .... And make decisions after you've thought about things rationally .  Much easier said than done !! My poor ol fingers are getting hammered, with 10 - 12 tests a day .... But the bio oil is great for that !!! 

So all in all..... It's bloody hard work.... The hardest thing I've ever done but husband is incredibly supportive ... And I know it's worth it !  it's amazing to think that you've got a human life growing inside of you ! 
C X


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2013)

Cleo many many congratulations to you both x x


----------



## Katya (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Cleo (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks so much steff ! 
Feels great to be able to share the happiness with our friends 
All feels so much more "real" now !! 
X


----------



## Cleo (Sep 27, 2013)

Katya said:


> Congratulations



Thanks Katy


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 27, 2013)

Woohoo!  Absolutely delighted for you.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 27, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Woohoo!  Absolutely delighted for you.



Thanks so much LeeLee ! 
X


----------



## Redkite (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh that's lovely news Cleo, congratulations . Fab BG levels too, you must be working incredibly hard to achieve those!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 27, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Oh that's lovely news Cleo, congratulations . Fab BG levels too, you must be working incredibly hard to achieve those!



Thanks so much redkite! 
Yes it feels a bit like a full time job ... Always testing .... Testing and more testing .... I reached a "saturation point" last week where I just got fed up with everything and ended up crying on the phone to my mum ! I think pregnancy hormones were partly to blame and the fact that I needed to VENT.  It's just constant ... It never leaves you ..... But as I said in my original post... I have no doubt that all the hard work is worth it !! 
X


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Many congratulations to you both! I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Many congratulations to you both! I hope everything goes smoothly for you!



Many thanks Alan ! 
Ps that was why I changed to Levemir as lantus just wasn't working with the pregnancy ! Levemir is SO much easier to work with !!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Cleo said:


> Many thanks Alan !
> Ps that was why I changed to Levemir as lantus just wasn't working with the pregnancy ! Levemir is SO much easier to work with !!



An excellent move!


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 27, 2013)

Awwwwwww!!!! Congratulations huni!

*big hug* 

Hope you don't have too much of a stressful time with your D during pregnancy


----------



## newbs (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!  Great news.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 27, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Awwwwwww!!!! Congratulations huni!
> 
> *big hug*
> 
> Hope you don't have too much of a stressful time with your D during pregnancy




Thanks Laura ! I'm just trying my best to stay positive and I take one day at a time - otherwise I think it will all be a bit overwhelming ! 
X


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

Fantastic news Cleo, congratulations.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 27, 2013)

newbs said:


> Congratulations!!  Great news.


thanks Newbs !!
Well done you for doing it twice 
X


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 27, 2013)

Lovely news! Many congratulations and very best wishes, tc


----------



## KateR (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Great news.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 28, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Fantastic news Cleo, congratulations.



Thanks so much Alison xx


----------



## Cleo (Sep 28, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Lovely news! Many congratulations and very best wishes, tc



Thanks so much hanmillmum ! We are sooooo happy


----------



## Cleo (Sep 28, 2013)

KateR said:


> Congratulations! Great news.



Thanks Kate R ! 
X


----------



## Casper (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations and best wishes to you both! It is hard work, but you know that for the work you put in, you will be rewarded  I have twin girls  so its definitely do-able!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 30, 2013)

Twins ? OMG !!! well done YOU !!!  you deserve a MEDAL
thats amazing ! you must have been even more closely monitored than me ? I'm currently going to clinic every 2 weeks.
yes, as you say its a lot of hard work but I have no doubt that it will all pay off!.  Even on friday seeing the little alien moving around was truly wonderful.  I have come to the conclusion that all this human reproduction business is "part science and part miracle".  Its just amazing what the human body can do ! (well essentially, what the female reproductive system can do !....)

I am enjoying the pregnancy, and it feels so much better now that we have passed the 12 week mark (just about!) and that all our friends and extended family know!.  No more "wine?, no thanks, I am de-toxing" and all that non sense!


----------

